# Clenbuterol laboratory testing from various UGL. Health hazardous results!



## turkusa (Jul 28, 2010)

hello
how safe is to take U.G.L. clenbuterol for girls?

........................

After analyzing Clenbuterol 0.04 from 4 of the most discussed UGL's on forums results are very worrying. Neither of them came even close to reach an average dosing at 0.04mg per pill. All of them have the same problem: dosing varies from 0.02mg / in one tablet to 0.09mg / in one tablet and even 0.14mg / in one tablet. - Analysis performed with a Shimadzu HPLC equipped for high precision quantifications -

Imagine being a clenbuterol sensitive and wanting to try 0.04 or 0.08mg clenbuterol but getting 0.14mg in one tablet. It can be said that UGL Clenbuterol is a real potential danger to the health of anyone trying it especially for those sensitive to this substance (and there are plenty of this individuals)

The practical explanation of this results is very simple and stands in the manufacturing procedure of UGL clenbuterol tablets. All tablets tested were manufactured by direct compression (raw material mixed with excipient and pressed into tablets - everything made in a dry state). Because the dose of 0.04mg is VERY VERY small it is practically impossible to manufacture clenbuterol by direct compression and it needs to be made by the procedure of wet granulation (dispersion of the raw material in a liquid mass is much better than in a dry mix). This procedure is much harder than the direct dry compressing method and requires big size machinery and a lot of experience in making the wet mix and drying it properly.

Since there are plenty of UGL reps and also self called chemists, lets hear some of their opinions regarding this issue maybe they have something interesting to add in. Results will be published on a new website at start of September

Capsules can be made with a plastic tray bought of the internet with 50$.

Tablet manufacturing is rather complicated for someone without experience in the field of pharma manufacturing and it demands a tablet press. Even the most basic tablet press (single punch type) is bit of a hassle to get (even tough not hard) but you need experience and various excipients to be able to form good tablets. Real tablet manufacturing demands costly machinery ( 50-60.000$ at least just for the machines, a good mechanic and a good pharmaceutical technologist. Easiest and cheapest tablet manufacturing is direct compression and it can work properly when you have good knowledge and experience but for small dosages as clenbuterol, t3, t4 have it needs to be made by different technology which needs a fluidized bed or tray dryer oven among the rest of machinery (machine rather complicated compared with the normal single punch primitive presses most ugl use).


Yes William i have seen myself that documentary and the underground operation in Bogota but i`d say that is practically not possible and it had to be also some other pressing method they had and not been shown. The point of the documentary was to discourage the use of counterfeit medicine. Road paint, boric acid and lead can't be pressed by the manual making tablet press it would all get stuck and result crumbled uneven tablets. Yes the making of underground tabs can be dirty, dangerous, prehistoric but the ones shown is exaggerated in my opinion. With a decent inversion of 20K $ they could have got a automatic fast speed tablet press resulting decent tablets and a couple of hundred thousands in few hours. Maybe some ugl make it the way shown in the documentary but i just hope not, i see no reaction from any ugl rep and there are many on this forum, maybe they are all on holiday!.

The lab tests will be posted i am waiting for the final tests done on human grade clenbuterol to make a valid comparison.




WHAT TO DO NOW?

TAKE OR NOT TAKE U.G.L. CLENBUTEROL?


----------



## CG (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm confused...but I prefer liquids


----------



## CG (Jul 29, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>



Ah it all makes sense now!

THANKS RICHARD!


----------

